#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Диета и питание >  > > >  >  > Вегетарианство >  > > >  >  >  Вегетарианство в Монголии

## Дмитрон

*Вегетарианцы бунтуют против монгольской традиции мясоедения*

"В Монголии ширится и растет движение, которое, казалось бы, не должно было прижиться на этой земле, где количество голов скота превосходит число жителей в соотношении 14 к 1, а ежегодное потребление мяса на душу населения превышает 90 килограммов.

Первый вегетарианский ресторан под названием "Ananda’s Café" открылся в Монголии в 2006 году. Сегодня число подобных заведений в столице страны Улан-Баторе перевалило за 20. Встречаются они и на остальной территории страны. "Ananda’s Café" уже предоставляет такую услугу, как выездное обслуживание, а другой популярный ресторан, "Luna Blanca", начал продавать замороженные вегетарианские изделия в местных супермаркетах.

Вегетарианские рестораторы – это, главным образом, монголы. Многие из них являются последователями определенных духовных течений, которые под влиянием христианских и буддистских верований исповедуют вегетарианство. Некоторые из них являются приверженцами таких зарубежных сект, как индийская организация "Ананда Марга", а также полубуддистского вероучения Верховного Мастера Чинг Хай, проповедующей вегетарианство и веганизм.

Монголы обращаются к вегетарианству "главным образом по соображениям здоровья. А также медитации – они являются приверженцами этого течения", – объясняет бывший врач ООН Солонго (Solongo), которая, как и многие другие монголы, носит лишь имя, без фамилии и отчества. По ее оценкам, в целом по стране в Монголии насчитывается порядка 30-40 тысяч вегетарианцев, а это чуть более 1 процента населения. В Соединенных Штатах, по данным портала vegitariantimes.com, вегетарианцы составляют около 3 процентов взрослого населения.

Расширение торговли с Россией и Китаем, а также более активное использование Интернета, способствует повышению информированности в обществе об альтернативных диетах и питании, добавляет Солонго.

Вегетарианство набирает силу в стране как противодействие "чрезмерному потреблению мяса" большей частью монгольского населения, отмечает социолог и совладелица ресторана "Luna Blanca" Альтанзая (Altanzaya), причисляющая себя к последователям буддизма. "Наша цель – обеспечить людей вегетарианскими продуктами"."...

http://russian.eurasianet.org/node/31153

Чудеса.)

В качестве ознакомления, а не рекламы:
http://www.lunablanca.org/

----------

Аньезка (05.08.2013), Джигме (06.08.2013), лесник (06.08.2013)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

Журналисту за заголовок нужно голову оторвать. А новость хорошая.

----------

Джигме (06.08.2013), Читтадхаммо (05.08.2013)

----------

